# My sister's labs



## thumper54 (Sep 2, 2013)

In March my sister was diagnosed with hypothyroid. They did not run antibody levels. She started taking some thyroid supplements that she could purchase herself along with some supplements for her adrenals. The change in her personality was remarkable. She stopped being negative and complaining, stopped being beyond irritable, and her air hunger almost disappeared (we call it dragoning because it sounds like big dragon sighs without literal fire). She knew she was on the right track by the changes. But she hasn't been to a doctor in about 10 years and doesn't really want to go now. But how to tell if what you are doing is enough or even good for you without guidance? Because of the remarkable knowledge of this forum I was able to tell her which labs to run and she just had them done and got the results today. But they were not understandable to me, so I'm hoping that you can help us make sense of them. And just to complicate things a little further, she stopped the supplemental thyroid glandular she was taking and began 88mcg of Tironsit a month ago. She's still taking the adrenal supplement. I do not know the ingredients of these, but can find out if it's helpful.

March 2014 labs: Sept 2014 labs (same ranges)

TSH 3.4 (.27-4.2) 0.072

FT3 2.91 (2.5-4.3) 4.02

FT4 1.02 (0.71-1.7) 2.04

B12 987.6 (211-946)

Ferritin 151.9 (13-150)

Vit D 31 (30-100)

microsomal antibodies <10 (<35)

She is still feeling good, not hyper. She has noticed hair falling out lately. Going by FT3 she looks good, but it's strange she so high in FT4 isn't it? Does this just mean she is converting well and may need to stay the course. Or could it be the adrenal supplement is skewing the labs? We aren't as concerned about the labs and would just go by how she feels, but the doctors who prescribe will want labs to look normal. And now that she knows how good she can feel with thyroid meds she doesn't want to go back to living without them. Any help is welcomed. Thank you.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SUGGESTED TESTS
TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583
(Copy and paste into your browser)

It is rare to see Ferritin that high. Is she taking iron? You are right about the most recent FT4; TSH and FT3 look good but the FT4 really stands out.

Wonder what is in the adrenal supplement.? That might be good to know! And of course your sis should get an ultra-sound of her thyroid. We would not want to miss cancer "if" it was there; right? See if you can get your sis to join us!

And the "other" antibodies tests................


----------

